# Hilfe; ProfiNet/ profiBus- Diagnose....



## Cliff (19 Mai 2008)

Hi,
ich verzweifle im Moment schier. Ich benötige eine einfache Diagnosemöglichkeit für eine gemischte DP/ PN- Station.
Ich möchte zyklisch auswerten welcher Slave ausgefallen ist, bzw. ob das Netz OK ist (Also sehr oberflächlich). Die Detaildiagnose soll dann per PG erfolgen.

Es gibt zwar von Siemens den FB126, bzw. die Funktion 'Systemfehler melden', diese sind aber eierlegende Wollmilchsäue, welche für meinen Zweck überdimensioniert sind (OP platzt 'eh schon). Ausserdem sind diese ausschliesslich für eine Diagnose per OP ausgelegt. Ich möchte aber eine Weiterverarbeitung in S7 realisieren. Weierhin sind die zugehörigen DB's nicht dokumentiert und ich müsste die Funktionalität per 'Reverse Engineering' aus dem OP ableiten...

Hat jemand Erfahrungen wie ich z.B. ein 'Array of Slaves' in meine S7 einlesen kann???
Das muss doch eigentlich ganz einfach gehen !?!?

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Mondmann (19 Mai 2008)

Hi, warum wertest du nicht dann den Fehler OB82 mit SFC13 und SFC 51 aus ?

bzw. die OB85, 86 und 122. Da kann man alles auswerten, was die Profibusdiagnose bietet und du kannst dir die benötigten Fehler einzeln herauspicken.


Grüße
 Der Mondmann


----------



## Cliff (19 Mai 2008)

Hi Mondmann,

habe es mir inzwischen selber herausgefummelt:

SZL mit SFC 51 auslesen und die Listen vergleichen (Projektiert/ Projektiert und erkannt). Mit den OB's will ich nicht arbeiten, da diese Interrupt- gesteuert aktualisiert werden. Habe da ein wenig Angst das mir evtl. bei Änderung meherer Slaves gleichzeitig etwas durch die Lappen geht...


Ich benötige die Liste der ausgefallenen Slaves zyklisch, da ich mit einigen 'verlustigen' Slaves Bitverknüpfungen vornehmen muss...

Btw.:
Ein ganz schön kompliziertes Vorgehen für eine moderne CPU :-(
Eigentlich müsste man diese Stati mit einem Befehl auslesen können...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Maxl (19 Mai 2008)

Ohne mich jetzt detailliert informiert zu haben:

Für die einfache DP-Diagnose gabs von Siemens immer auch den FC125, welcher nur "Teilnehmer vorhanden" und "Fehler" in ein BOOL-Array schreibt, sich den restlichen Schnickschnack aber spart.

Die erste Frage:
gibts das Ding mittlerweile auch für Profinet-IO?

Die zweite Frage:
wenn es diesen Baustein (noch) nicht gibt, so sollte es doch möglich sein, den FC125 genauer zu analysieren und ein entsprechendes Derivat für Profinet-IO nachzubauen.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Maxl (19 Mai 2008)

Cliff schrieb:


> Mit den OB's will ich nicht arbeiten, da diese Interrupt- gesteuert aktualisiert werden. Habe da ein wenig Angst das mir evtl. bei Änderung meherer Slaves gleichzeitig etwas durch die Lappen geht...
> 
> Ich benötige die Liste der ausgefallenen Slaves zyklisch, da ich mit einigen 'verlustigen' Slaves Bitverknüpfungen vornehmen muss...


Der FC125 arbeitet genau mit den Interrupts OB82 und OB86 und reagiert sehr zuverlässig.
Ich setze ihn konkret in Anlagen ein, wo alternativ mehrere Werkzeuge betrieben werden können (Werkzeug 1 Adr. 60, Werkzeug 2 Adr. 61 usw). Die Bits lassen sich zuverlässig zyklisch verknüpfen.


----------



## Mondmann (19 Mai 2008)

Hi Maxl,
der neue FB125 liefert auch die Profinetdiagnose mit. Ist im Prinzip das selbe. Schau dir den mal bei Siemens an, gibbet da zum Download.

Grüße
 der Mondmann


----------



## Cliff (19 Mai 2008)

Hi Maxl,

den FC125 habe ich bisher auch eingesetzt. Er wurde aber durch den FB126 (Die eierlegende Wollmilchsau) ersetzt. Er funktioniert nicht für PN.
Der FB126 beherrscht beide Netze, ist aber rein auf HMI ausgelegt (Undokumentierte DB- Struktur).

Eine andere Variante ist  'Systemfehler melden'. Hierbei wird zwar eine DP- Liste in einem DB angelegt (Ähnlich FC125), das PN ist aber auch rein auf HMI ausgelegt.

Habe mich jetzt dazu entschlossen per SFC51 die SZL auszulesen. Erscheint mir am schlankesten...


Btw:
Habe mir gerade einmal den FC125 angeschaut...
Er macht es genau so

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Cliff (19 Mai 2008)

@Mondmann:
Der FB125 ist leider nur für DP. Aktuell ist der FB126 :-(



> Durch das Diagnosepaket PNIODiag erfolgte eine Ablösung des bisher häufig benutzten Funktionsbausteins FB125 DP_DIA und der dazugehörigen Visualisierungen. Der FB125 (inkl. Visualisierung) ist nicht Schnittstellen- und Funktionskompatibel zum Diagnosepaket PNIODiag. Die Abkündigung des FB125 erfolgte zum 01.01.2008.



Gruss Cliff


----------



## Mondmann (19 Mai 2008)

Cliff,
die Fehler OBs werden auf alle Fälle aufgerufen. Sind diese nicht in der Steuerung vorhanden, geht die CPU in Stop und da ist dann nichts mehr mit Bitauswerten.

Die Auswertung der Temp Variablen  kannst du in einen DB retten und diesen Zyklisch auswerten. 
Alternative wäre noch eine IM151 CPU als intelligenten Slave einzusetzen, der im Falle eines Fehlers die Bits verarbeitet.

Ansonsten wie Maxl schon Sagt: den FB125 verwenden.

Grüße
 Der Mondmann*vde*


----------



## Maxl (19 Mai 2008)

Mondmann schrieb:


> Hi Maxl, der neue FB125 liefert auch die Profinetdiagnose mit. Ist im Prinzip das selbe. Schau dir den mal bei Siemens an, gibbet da zum Download.


In der Schule würde die Note wohl lauten: Nicht genügend, Thema verfehlt...........


> Ansonsten wie Maxl schon Sagt: den FB125 verwenden.


hab ich so undeutlich geschrieben?


@Cliff
Hab den FC125 selber noch nicht genauer angesehen, aber wenn darin die SZL-Teilliste mit SFC51 ausgelesen wird, dann ist das wohl die von Siemens vorgesehene Lösung.
Zu Deinem Thema: Undokumentiert und nur für HMI
Hab den DB zum FC125 mal so umdeklariert, dass man wunderbar per Bool-Array (mit Index passend zur DP-Adresse) darauf zugreifen kann. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, muss nur ein Byte-Feld [1..8] durch ein Bool-Feld ersetzt werden.


----------



## Maxl (19 Mai 2008)

Mondmann schrieb:


> Hi Maxl,
> der neue FB125 liefert auch die Profinetdiagnose mit. Ist im Prinzip das selbe. Schau dir den mal bei Siemens an, gibbet da zum Download.
> 
> Grüße
> der Mondmann


Der neue Baustein ist mir durchaus bekannt (wenn auch noch nicht im Detail); nur ist der schlicht und einfach völlig überfrachtet; für den Einsatz auf einer 314 oder 315 völlig ungeeignet (soweit ich mich erinnern kann 5ms Grundlaufzeit und 15ms wenn Diagnose aktiv)

Abgesehen davon interessiert mich i.d.R. ja nur, ob ein Teilnehmer vorhanden ist und nicht die ganze "Modul gezogen" und "Aktorspannung fehlt"-Geschichte; abgesehen davon muss man jedes mal Hand anlegen, wenn man einen Nicht-Siemens-Teilnehmer verwenden will


mfg Maxl


----------



## Cliff (20 Mai 2008)

Hi Maxl,
ganau so haben wir es bisher auch gemacht.
Leider sind FC/FB 125 nur für Profibus zu gebrauchen. Ich habe aber sowohl Profibus, als auch Profinet.
Bei einem Blick (Zumindest FC125) kann man sehen, das dort die drei SZL's für den DP- Status (Auftrag xx92) ausgelesen und dann für den Ausgang miteinander verknüpft werden.
Wird der Auftrag durch ein xx94 ersetzt, dann passt es auch für PN (Ergebnis ist nur etwas verschoben).
Siemens benutzt also bei den bisherigen Statusbausteinen die Alarm- OB's auch nur als Einsprung, greift aber niicht auf irgend welche lokalen Temp- Variablen des OB's zu.

Beim FB126 (Neue Version für DP/ PN) ist der zugehörige Datenbaustein leider nicht so einfach auszuwerten. Von daher schreib ich mir den FC125 Ersatz jetzt selbst...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 Februar 2009)

Cliff schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Beim FB126 (Neue Version für DP/ PN) ist der zugehörige Datenbaustein leider nicht so einfach auszuwerten. Von daher schreib ich mir den FC125 Ersatz jetzt selbst...
> 
> Gruss Cliff




Gibt es da jetzt mittlerweile eine Version die mir die Fehleradressen in einem Array anzeigt wie seinerzeit beim FC125 ?????


----------

